# Home insurance



## samiam1971 (8 Aug 2011)

I have recently changed home insurers(oct 2010) taking advantage of the offer with TSB of 6 months free insurance, finally got organised and had my jewellery valued and itemized jan of this year. Unfortunately, I have now lost 1 of my rings whilst out on a boat ride with friends.  Have searched high and low for it but to no avail.  I am now quite nervous to put in a claim with this new insurance company, I have never claimed for anything ever before, and my ring was valued at €3000. After reading a few threads about people not being able to get home insurance because of claims, I am sure you can imagine my nervousness. Any advice would be welcome and should I have contacted the Gardi about this?


----------



## mercman (8 Aug 2011)

samiam1971 said:


> should I have contacted the Gardi about this?



Yes you should notify the Gardai as if you do not your claim will not be processed. Insurance companies do not hold get personal about claims. If the item is lost then claim -- that is what you are paying an Insurance premium for.


----------



## nigey (8 Aug 2011)

You shouldn't be nervous of making a claim, you did take out the insurance on the off chance something like this would happen. It shouldn't stop you getting covered by any other insurance company, it might affect your premium. It really is up to you if you think 3000 is worth it. You should maybe contact a loss assessor who generally offer a free consultation and can advise you if the claim is worth making. You are better to make the claim as soon as possible. I have the name of a good loss assessor if you are interested in this.


----------



## peteb (8 Aug 2011)

yeah they offer a free consultation and then charge you 10% if you have them deal with it.  Make the claim yourself.  But expect the settlement to be about 15% of the insured value.  Also some insurers may choose to reinstate the ring as opposed to give you money to go buy another.


----------



## nigey (9 Aug 2011)

The 10 % is worth it if it means you get what you are entitled to which is not always the case when you deal with them on your own, only a suggestion anyway!


----------



## peteb (9 Aug 2011)

for a buildings claim or something tricky.  But this can only be relatively straightforward


----------



## Ed054 (10 Aug 2011)

peteb said:


> for a buildings claim or something tricky.  But this can only be relatively straightforward



As a loss assessor  I agree if you run into problems then it may be worthwhile but otherwise don't bother.


----------



## samiam1971 (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks ever so much for your advice, I think I will have a go myself and see how I get on...


----------

